# Huge Nature Aquarium



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

A couple nice videos I came across of an Ada creation. A must see for planted tank junkies.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, my jaw dropped upon seeing the 2nd video. I was thinking "this is a big tank..." and then the camera just kept on showing more and more of the tank. Amazing!

This tank needs a big school of discus and a million cardinal tetras!


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

All filled in now.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

One of Amano's last project before he passed away. 

What a master piece!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow thats so amazing...


----------



## denisgoldman (Nov 1, 2015)

*Amazing, that's a dreaming target*

Really Nice


----------

